# Btw...13 Years ago Nick Van Exel recieved too many assists...yeah



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Now, I'm not going to nearly quote the entire piece, like the pillocks at Gawker typically do. But the breakdown lies around the area that tells us that a dork of a scorekeeper (not "dork" as in "smart," but "dork" as in "pathetic") decided to ramp up then-Laker Nick Van Exel's assist totals on an otherwise random Sunday game against the then-Vancouver Grizzlies back in 1997.
> 
> Lots of "then-"'s in that last paragraph, mainly because the game was nearly 13 years ago, but also because the player and franchise in questions weren't the most popular things around.
> 
> ...



Right....

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=ArcMsl9ZeYmshh65CM7VpNy8vLYF?urn=nba,182998


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

do not insult NVE he's one of my favorite lakers of all time


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man when nick was hot, he was hot. anyone remember his 40+ point performance in dener?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Van Exel kicks all sorts of ***.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Nick was one of the alltime great chuckers in nba history.shot bad percentages and was a nonfactor defensively but had that explosive scoring ability and cockiness at times. 

I often wonder if PJ could have won with that 97 team there was alot of talent on that squad. Jones, Nick, Kobe, Campbell, Shaq, Horry, Fish and Fox. 

I don't think PJ coulda won anymore with that squad either because Jones needed to become a bench guy when he was on the allstar level as a player and he wouldn't have gone for that. He and Nick thought they were better than Kobe was and there would have likely been conflict saying nothing of the fact Shaq didn't like Elden much either. lol

that was a fun team to watch in the regular season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> man when nick was hot, he was hot. anyone remember his 40+ point performance in dener?


It's funny you say that. Nick is my favorite player in NBA history. When we traded him I cried. His first game ever against the Lakers in the forum he put up something like 40 points, 9 boards and 9 assists and it was the only time I was rooting for a guy to kill the Lakers and win the game.

In the Lakers last game ever in Boston Garden he hit a 33 foot three pointer with time expiring over two defenders, he also had to do a 180 in mid air to face the hoop. He should forever be in Laker fans hearts because of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick (along with Kobe and Horry) are my top 3 favorite players ever.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Mavericks never replaced him...him and a Center was what always kept us from a title IMO.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I never liked NVE.

Sorry.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> I never liked NVE.
> 
> Sorry.


Blasphemy!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm still amazed to this day the Lakers didn't win a title with

C - Shaq
PF - Elden Campbell
SF - Robert Horry / Rick Fox
SG - Eddie Jones / Kobe Bryant
PG - Nick Van Exel

Shaq/Campbell/Horry/Fox/Jones/Van Exel were all in their primes. Kobe off the bench, a young Kobe but still. Horry was in his prime, this was back when people thought he could be the next Pippen.

How the hell do you not win with that kind of talent?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

A 90's version of Ben Gordon :biggrin:

I loved Nick Van Excel


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> I'm still amazed to this day the Lakers didn't win a title with
> 
> C - Shaq
> PF - Elden Campbell
> ...


Cause Horry and Elden were starters would be my guess...God I couldnt stand Elden...ugh


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> I'm still amazed to this day the Lakers didn't win a title with
> 
> C - Shaq
> PF - Elden Campbell
> ...


They only played one season together. Fox was not there in 97 and Elden, Nick and Eddie were gone in 99.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

The only NBA jersey I own is that of number 9. All hail the greatest player in the history of the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> I'm still amazed to this day the Lakers didn't win a title with
> 
> C - Shaq
> PF - Elden Campbell
> ...


Because the wrong players were in their primes then. had Kobe been the great Kobe then yes but not developing barely getting run Kobe.Shaq hated Elden,Nick hated Kobe,Kobe hated Del Harris, and Eddie Jones had a mustard seed where his heart should have been. lol

I still think PJ might have won with that group though.


----------

